# pick a mower



## T-Trim (Nov 5, 2004)

If you don't know by now a good mower when you see it. Please reply and state your opinion why you think it's a good mower.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

dixie mowers are good mowers. used by a commercial mower place down the road. yes i've seen american chopper but thats not why i chose it


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 5, 2004)

Ok bugman
But that was a cool bike


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah but the mowers are better


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 5, 2004)

maybe faster but I don't think better


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 5, 2004)

do the moderators ever talk?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

i was saying better than the bike


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 5, 2004)

Oh I thought your were talk about the mower


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 5, 2004)

if you just refresh the page your see if some reply or not


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

no your choice was good to they are good mowers


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 5, 2004)

Well I still will go with the Scag


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

either is good both will last the long run


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 5, 2004)

I really don't know too much about dixiecoppers


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well they run and cut good


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 5, 2004)

scag's are simple machines just like they slogan " Simpley the best"


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah..................


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

scag's a drag. just kidding. I like scags. They're too expensive! But they're awsome! Here in kenner we have a lot of city workers cut all the public grass. You know what mower they have? Scags! I think dixie chopper is fast but that doesn't mean it cuts the best. Overall, I think that all big rider mowers cut all the same. A 21 inch walk mower probably cuts a lot nicer than a 72 inch diesel powered exmark! That's my opinnion. You have to think, do you want to cut the grass fast? Or do you want it to look amaculate? But, you have to consider that the riders have bigger decks meaning less chance of lines from the wheels on a push mower. I like the feeling of sitting and letting the mower do the work. But then again, with bigger mowers, comes bigger responsibilites.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

little pushers do a really good job if the deck highth is at least an inch up. kind of hides the wheel marks but riders are for your quick wanna get done big jobs


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

I voted for toro Z because they're awsome like scag and all the other commercial mowers out there.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

damn right


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

toro zs are just better!


----------

